# Hello! From New Zealand!



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

That's so cool! I have a friend in NZ. I love the pic in your avatar. Stunning! And welcome to HF. =)


----------



## tosscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey! 

I live in NZ too (but I'm Australian ). I don't have a horse at the moment, i'm just studying down in Dunedin. What part are you from?

Saskia


----------

